# Compaq Desktops keeps on Beeping



## TorG (Oct 26, 2004)

I hava a Compaq desktop which only beeps. First I must mention that When I connect the monitor I receive a message: "No Signal" This monitor works from another computer, and yes I have checked the interface. After the first two beeps (1 long, and one short(which I suspect are caused by the signal error message)) there`s a short pause before the computer starts to beep again (without any pause) 1 long, one short, 1 long and two short. Does anybody have an Idea what can cause this?


----------



## Duckster1 (Nov 22, 2003)

1 long, 1 short BIOS ROM checksum error The contents of the BIOS ROM do not match the expected contents. If possible, reload the BIOS from the PAQ 

1 long, 2 short Video error Check the video adapter and ensure it's seated properly. If possible, replace the video adapter


----------



## TorG (Oct 26, 2004)

And PAQ is ?
To reload it, is it not a demand that the video adapter is functioning first? 
Could the trouble with Video Adapter be caused by the trouble with BIOS ROM?


----------



## TorG (Oct 26, 2004)

I found this explanation at http://www.mcsx.co.uk/beep_codes_compaq.htm

7 beeps
(1 long, 1 short, 1 long, 1 short, pause, 1 long, 1 short, 1 short AGP video The AGP video card is faulty. Reseat the card or replace it outright. This beep pertains to Compaq Deskpro systems 

which almost describes my problem except from the pause first after the second short beep. In my case its 1 long, 1 short, pause, 1 long, 1 short, 1 long, 1 short, 1 short


----------



## entasopia (Oct 18, 2004)

Have you tried a different Video card and see what happens???


----------

